# Former Uber driver creates app to allow drivers to communicate with each other



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/fo...rivers-communicate-with-each-other-2015-06-11

H/T Balloonatic.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

guess this is iPhone only. ultimate #FAIL


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/fo...rivers-communicate-with-each-other-2015-06-11
> 
> H/T Balloonatic.


POST#1/chi1cabby: "D I S T R A C T I O N
A C T I O N J A C K S O N "!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST#1/chi1cabby: "D I S T R A C T I O N
> A C T I O N J A C K S O N "!


*A Union of Disruptors? Meet the Uber driver trying to hack organized labor*


----------

